# Guess the Jawbone...



## junglepython2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Had this sent to me today. There's is only one animal I can think of that it could belong to but looking for any other ideas. It was found in Australia.......


----------



## megrim (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's Margaret Thatcher's jawbone. You'd best be careful with it.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 24, 2009)

looks a bit like my sisters


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Jan 24, 2009)

Size would indicate a medium to large mammal but the canines throw me. First thought was feral pig but its got me stumped


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

rotwieller?


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thylacine??:shock: gots no idea lol*


----------



## licky (Jan 24, 2009)

Im with ssssmithy because in comparison to your hand it looks really long and from memory they had a rather longish sorta face.
any idea where it was found?


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dude, I've been looking for that everywhere! can finally finish that plastic surgery... 

No idea, looks rather large, my guess would be feral pig, but I dunno.


----------



## Danni (Jan 24, 2009)

rhino?


----------



## Kirby (Jan 24, 2009)

a yowie. 

second to that. it MUST be one of those jaguars from the farm.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm almost certain it's not a pig and last time I checked there are no Rhino's around Aus. Still trying to rule out a damn dog though.


----------



## hallie (Jan 24, 2009)

megrim said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Margaret Thatcher's jawbone. You'd best be careful with it.


 
ha,ha,ha,ha,ha. thats awsome!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 24, 2009)

dogs have more teeth then that


----------



## jessb (Jan 24, 2009)

megrim said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Margaret Thatcher's jawbone. You'd best be careful with it.


 

LOL she must be wondering where it has got to then!!!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 24, 2009)

Not a thylacine, dog, dingo, etc they all have more teeth along the jaw.

My vote is for pig, looks similar to a few I just looked up with the arrangement of the teeth, and to me that looks more like a small tusk not a canine. Got any more photos from a different angle?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 24, 2009)

It seems way too far forward to be a pig, but I may be wrong.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tired google on a few things, doesn't look pig, similar to dog but wrong position in teeth. Then lion just in case, found sea lion pic. 

http://i.pbase.com/u7/bigrac/large/1109665.SeaLionJawBone.jpg 

is it me or is that very similar?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 24, 2009)

There is no way it's a pig. 

I hope i don't sound like one of those crypto geeks but i'm calling that big cat atm. Right number of teeth, k-nine in the right place and it's long instead of high...

Where'd it come from?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 24, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Tired google on a few things, doesn't look pig, similar to dog but wrong position in teeth. Then lion just in case, found sea lion pic.
> 
> http://i.pbase.com/u7/bigrac/large/1109665.SeaLionJawBone.jpg
> 
> is it me or is that very similar?



Much better guess than mine. :lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 24, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Tired google on a few things, doesn't look pig, similar to dog but wrong position in teeth. Then lion just in case, found sea lion pic.
> 
> http://i.pbase.com/u7/bigrac/large/1109665.SeaLionJawBone.jpg
> 
> is it me or is that very similar?


 

Well I was thinking leopard seal but close I think It's too small for a sea lion. I know of another leopard seal skull so will try and compare the two. Still open to other suggestoins though.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 24, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Well I was thinking leopard seal but close I think It's too small for a sea lion. I know of another leopard seal skull so will try and compare the two.



Yeah, I don't think it is a sea lion judging by the size, but certainly something similar. It's fair big aye. I'd be shocked to see a leopard or jaguar with a skull that big, hence the lion search.


----------



## Sel (Jan 25, 2009)

I already told you , its a sabre toothed tiger!


----------



## noidea (Jan 25, 2009)

Found this has the right amount of teeth etc. Be aware this has basically the insides of the sea lion as well so view at your own discretion. Not for the squeemish.
http://shutterbug.ucsc.edu/sealion/view_album.php?set_albumName=album76


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 25, 2009)

pfft...no idea


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 25, 2009)

megrim said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Margaret Thatcher's jawbone. You'd best be careful with it.



No way....if it was... the teeth would be bigger !

i'd agree with some large seal

http://i.pbase.com/u7/bigrac/large/1109665.SeaLionJawBone.jpg


----------



## bulionz (Jan 25, 2009)

t rex or some sort of dog or maybe wild dog like dingo or those black cats that live in australia there like lions or they call them panthers


----------



## aussie.snakes (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks a little like a koala. Although I think the length of the jaw is a little long.
Probably completely wrong.


----------



## shlanger (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like seal's jaw bone to me!


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 25, 2009)

Could it be a wombat with other teeth missing?....Just guessing though.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 25, 2009)

That canine is around an Inch long so that would make it the biggest koala or wombat i've ever seen. I'm still thinking leopard seal, but still not 100%.


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 25, 2009)

Beware the Killer Koalas! :shock:


----------



## murry (Jan 25, 2009)

Might be a fox jaw


----------



## aussie.snakes (Jan 25, 2009)

Slytherin said:


> Beware the Killer Koalas! :shock:


 
Yeh, don't you know? They are breeding with brown snakes to produce killer offspring!


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 25, 2009)

i dont reckon its a canine.. it looks too wide.. to me it looks like the front tooth of a marsupial, a quite big kangaroo perhaps?? or a wombat??


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 25, 2009)

thats a wombat jaw im almost positive its the bottom jaw its way to big to be a roo but it could be a wombat


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 25, 2009)

how old is it?? could it be a macropod?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 25, 2009)

ITS A THYLACOLEO! :lol: (no not a thycaline)


----------



## Slats (Jan 25, 2009)

Dont think its a thylacoleo


----------



## PhilK (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going with wombat too.. That doesn't look like a canine, it looks like a large incisor - in which case it would be a marsupial skull.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay guys here is a shot of a wombat skull, it looks nothing alike......
http://www.azdrybones.com/images/wombat.jpg


----------



## Vixen (Jan 25, 2009)

Slats said:


> Dont think its a thylacoleo


 
I was kidding.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 25, 2009)

Where exactly was it found junglepython, and get more pics!  One from front etc


----------



## Hetty (Jan 25, 2009)

Pretty sure they're incisors, not canines. Given that they're in front of the jaw with that gap, I'd say it's some sort of marsupial, not a placental. No idea what marsupial though :lol:

Are there two incisors? that narrows it down a little (to er.. diprotodonts).


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't see how that can possibly be an incisor it's at the wrong angle, plus there is no gap between it and the next tooth which all the herbivorous marsupials seem to have.


----------



## Already_Gone (Jan 25, 2009)

it doesnt belong to a herbivore full stop! this includes sheep, cattle, not just marsupials etc. There is no diastema present (gap between incisors and premolars)


----------



## Hetty (Jan 25, 2009)

Can you take a photo from the front?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Already_Gone said:


> herbivores full stop! this includes sheep, cattle etc. There is no diastema present (gap between incisors and premolars)


 
Thank-you, so we can safely say it isn't a herbivore then.



Hetty said:


> Can you take a photo from the front?


 
It's not in my possession at the moment, but I will try and get some more pics and some proper measurements.


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 25, 2009)

aussie.snakes said:


> Yeh, don't you know? They are breeding with brown snakes to produce killer offspring!


 
OH NO...that would make them HYBRIDS!!!!


----------



## PhilK (Jan 25, 2009)

I still am going with marsupial..


----------



## Hetty (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup, I'm with you Phil.

Those teeth aren't in the right place for them to be canines. Many marsupials (I think all diprotodonts.. but I can't remember the lectures from last semester well :lol have large incisors, just like that, in the front of their jaws. But all diprotodonts have diastema. Where are the experts when you need them? :lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 25, 2009)

It doesn't have a diastema though!


----------



## swaddo (Jan 25, 2009)

keelback, 100%


----------



## Hetty (Jan 25, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Tired google on a few things, doesn't look pig, similar to dog but wrong position in teeth. Then lion just in case, found sea lion pic.
> 
> http://i.pbase.com/u7/bigrac/large/1109665.SeaLionJawBone.jpg
> 
> is it me or is that very similar?



Didn't see this. I'm now going with sea lion :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jan 25, 2009)

Marsupials have a medial inflection of the jaw.. If we could get a photo from the back of the skull, with it facing away, you could see whether there was a medial inflection present or not - ruling out or confirming a maruspial.

To me that looked very much like an incisor, not a canine - but the lack of a diastema does make a problem. Upon looking again though it could be a canine.. Are there marks where the incisors were?


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2009)

Before I enlarged it, I thought it was some kind of goose!! I either need glasss or Ive had too much wine!


----------



## norris (Jan 26, 2009)

bulionz said:


> t rex or some sort of dog or maybe wild dog like dingo or those black cats that live in australia there like lions or they call them panthers



yeah, I'm going for panther. 

http://www.floridaconservation.org/panther/rosie/images/P-184.jpg

i couldn't find many panther skull pictures, but heres some leopards...

http://www.cloudedleopard.org/images/about/skull_small.jpg
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/19550/19550-h/images/053skull.jpg


----------



## Renagade (Jan 26, 2009)

megrim said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Margaret Thatcher's jawbone. You'd best be careful with it.


 
Ahhahaahaha. 
large dog?


----------



## jack (Jan 26, 2009)

australian or nz fur seal


----------



## Ristof (Jan 27, 2009)

so what is it


----------



## scorps (Jan 27, 2009)

Sealion


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 27, 2009)

Pig tusk fitted into sea lion jaw
because thats definatly a pig tusk and that looks like a sea lion jaw
why dont you post more pics from different angles ????


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Pig tusk fitted into sea lion jaw
> because thats definatly a pig tusk and that looks like a sea lion jaw
> why dont you post more pics from different angles ????


 
Lol it's hasn't been doctored at all...

I haven't posted more pics because I don't have the jawbone, will get some more soon though.


----------



## codstertheman (Jan 27, 2009)

its has to be a pig exact shape and structure of a wild pig 
not a dog


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 27, 2009)

Not a pig, If you'got some skulls, take a look at them. They don't have the massive canines. I'm going with leopard seal as they seem to wash up periodically, half dead (every so often in Sydneys Northern Beaches). 

-H


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 27, 2009)

Lousy photo, but looks like a pig tusk to me. They DO have big canines - check out some pig hunting photos with the mouth open.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Jungle_Freak 
Pig tusk fitted into sea lion jaw
because thats definatly a pig tusk and that looks like a sea lion jaw
why dont you post more pics from different angles ???? 

junglepython2 quote
Lol it's hasn't been doctored at all...
end quote

LOLssss well everything looks like a hyrbrid to me after a few beers lol


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Jan 27, 2009)

Please please please ask a vet or someone lol this is killing me, i check this post everyday to see if it has been identified yet......my little ocd / aspergers mind cant handle the suspense


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's definitly not a pig skull the two are nothing alike. Here are some pig skulls to compare.

I'm now sure it's a seal just not sure which type.


----------



## kazray (Jan 27, 2009)

surely there are enuff guesses now.... the suspense is killing me  
PLEASE let us know what it is!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

a seall lol???Not sure, but thats hugE!!!!


----------



## mach (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like a chilian alpaca jaw bone where the teeth are not worn down. just a guess.


----------

